# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Đỏ mặt với những pho tượng “sex” tại công viên tình yêu xứ Hàn

## kimchung

Công viên Loveland Park được khánh thành vào năm 2004 với những bức  tượng độc đáo về giáo dục giới tính. 140 tác phẩm nghệ thuật tại công  viên Loveland Park đều là những pho tượng chân thực và trần trụi đến mức  người dạn dày nhất cũng phải đỏ mặt.




Công viên rộng ước chừng bằng 2 sân  bóng đá, được trang trí bằng nhiều loại cây và những hồ nước nhỏ với đài  phun. Các bức tượng ở đây được trạm khắc một cách rất nghệ thuật, với  nhiều màu sắc khác nhau và chúng được trưng bày với mục đích giáo dục  giới tính. 
 



 Những bức tượng xuất hiện rải rác trong  khuôn viên với nhiều tư thế, màu sắc và kích cỡ khác nhau. Khác với các  pho tượng khơi gợi tình dục một cách trần trụi, nhiều bức tượng đã tạo  nên sự suy nghĩ cách thể hiện rất trừu tượng giàu tính nghệ thuật. 



Ở những bức tượng khỏa thân được chạm  khắc rất tinh vi, tình yêu của hai cơ thể khi hòa quyện bên nhau đã thực  sự tạo cảm giác thú vị đối với đôi lứa yêu nhau bởi chính sự phối màu  sắc rất hài hòa và những nét hài hước, dí dỏm. 



 Tuy còn nhiều tranh cãi nhưng sau 9 năm  hoạt động, công viên tình dục này vẫn thu hút rất nhiều sự quan tâm của  du khách. Nhiều người trẻ Hàn Quốc không giấu được niềm tự hào về khu  công viên này mà những du khách nước ngoài cũng vô cùng thích thú.
 



 Với những cặp vợ chồng mới cưới thì công viên này giống như một khu vườn “thần tiên” để học yêu.   Một quy định để vào được công viên Love land phải là những người đã  trên 18 tuổi. Nếu người lớn đi kèm với trẻ em thì đã có khu vui chơi  riêng dành riêng cho bé.
*Minh Anh*_ (tổng hợp_

----------


## nhoc135

Đây là công viên nổi tiếng ở Hàn Quốc nhỉ

----------

